# Google Web Toolkit LDAP - Verbindung



## Sund0se (2. Mrz 2012)

Hi Leute

Bin gerade am Google Web Toolkit programmieren und möchte auf eine LDAP-Datenbank zugreifen. Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum die Imports nicht mit GWT kompatibel sind. Die Fehler habe ich als Bild angehängt. Bitte um Hilfe

mfg


----------



## x22 (2. Mrz 2012)

here you go: TUM - Wie baut man mit Java eine LDAP-Verbindung auf?


----------



## Sund0se (2. Mrz 2012)

Der Code in dem von dir geposteten Link hat nichts mit GWT zu tun. GWT ist nicht rein JAVA, sondern kann wie erwähnt nicht mit den Imports arbeiten.


----------

